# Greetings from the UK



## HRHNymphetamine (Aug 7, 2008)

Hi all, I'm very new to this... never signed up to anything like this before.
Good place to start, all about MAC


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 7, 2008)

welcome another UKer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 7, 2008)

ohh you're from newcastle too, there's a few on here from Newcastle, im from Hartlepool


----------



## Jot (Aug 7, 2008)

Welcome i'm also from newcastle too


----------



## melliquor (Aug 7, 2008)

Welcome... another UKer but from London.


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Aug 7, 2008)




----------



## aleksis210 (Aug 7, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## HRHNymphetamine (Aug 8, 2008)

thanks everyone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i love this sit it's so cool!

I'm not the only one heavily addicted to MAC then ^_^


----------



## msmack (Aug 8, 2008)

Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## melliquor (Aug 8, 2008)

Welcome.


----------



## lovebuggyboo (Aug 26, 2008)




----------

